
Steve Jobs vs Dennis Ritchie - idleworx
http://imgur.com/gallery/bbQvuIH
======
pedalpete
Is there a concept which describes that the first discoverer or creator would
not necessarily have been the only one?

Just because Steve Jobs lead the company that developed the iPhone, does that
mean that nobody else would have ever created it? Or that they wouldn't have
created something better?

Same for Dennis Ritchie, this says we would have no Unix, no Windows, no C,
but wouldn't somebody else likely have come up with other similar methods for
accomplishing the same tasks?

Not to take away from Mr Ritchie's accomplishments, clearly, that one
individual had their hands in all 3 shows that he must have been a genius.

------
mr_eel
This is what is called a false dichotomy. I could for example point out that
Dennis Richie gets more attention than say… Norman Borlaug.

Life and dying is not a competition.

------
ankurdhama
Steve was an amazing business man. Dennis Ritchie was an computer scientist /
innovator. A computer scientist will innovate things and build things. A
business man will glorify things and sell them to the people and hence people
are more in contact with the business man then the scientist which will lead
people to praise business man more.

------
mrmincent
Neither one could have done what the other did, and trying to downplay what
one did to pump up the other is really not fair to either of them.

